# Elementum Terra - Battery Change Tutorial w/pics



## cb400bill

I posted a couple of weeks ago that the low battery indicator was warning me that my battery was close to experition. Last night it expired. So, I decided to change the battery myself.

*Tools used:*

CR2032 battery
T6 Torx driver
Spring bar tool
Paper clip

*The watch with the low battery indicator in the upper left.*









*I did this work on my kitchen counter so I laid down a cloth to use as my work station. Then I placed my watch, tools, and battery on it and got to work.*









*The first step is to use the Torx driver to remove the 4 caseback screws. Mine were installed snugly, but removed quite easily. *
*Then, in order to ease access, use the spring bar tool to remove the leather strap.*









*The next step is to use the paper clip to assist in removing the caseback. Open up one end of the clip and insert it in the gap between the caseback arms and the lugs, opposite from the sensor. Apply a small amount of upward pressure and the caseback easily pops loose.*









*Here is a closeup shot with the caseback removed. Note the length of the strap that connects the air pressure sensor and the other internal electronics.* 









*Now insert the new battery and reverse the removal procedures to put everything back together. Ensure that the strap is positioned fully flat inside the case and the the caseback O ring is seated properly. Now reset the time, date, and elevation. Here is my watch after reassembly.*









After changing the battery I realized that it probably wasn't neccesary to remove the strap. But, it did make it easier to maneuver the watch.

I hope this helps others out when their battery expires on their Elementum. All in all, it went easier than I thought that it would.


----------



## Jeff_C

Well that answers one of the mysteries concerning the Elementum line! Seems to be quite do-able.

Im glad to hear patient and Dr are both doing well. 

May I copy this to the HOW TO sub fora?


----------



## cb400bill

Jeff_C said:


> Well that answers one of the mysteries concerning the Elementum line! Seems to be quite do-able.
> 
> Im glad to hear patient and Dr are both doing well.
> 
> May I copy this to the HOW TO sub fora?


It is very do-able. I'm not much of a technician but this was a breeze.

And yes, we both are fine. No electrons or blood were spilled.

Jeff, It is OK with me if you copy my tutorial to the HOW TO section.


----------



## duke4c

For some misterious reason they needed real long cable between pressure sensor case... that explains why there is no user replacable battery. This especally having in mind a design of the electronic. Actually such a clean design tells me that they were probably aiming to have user replacable battery but something happened and they needed extra long cable for sensor. (Wonder why... :think: )

One way or the other not a big deal. This post should really be a sticky. There are MANY of us "out there" who were holding off purchasing this phenomenal watch because we were wary of battery change.

Cheers and thanks for posting. |>


----------



## STEELINOX

Great tutorial.
The poor alarm dB range is a deal buster for me though for a SUUNTO in this price range.<|

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Jeff_C

Its in the how to section now.

Is the long cable so that the case back can be laid over (as seen in the pics)??


----------



## Jeff_C

lol do NOT buy an Observer. LOL


----------



## ejunge

I find it interesting that the manual is very specific that the battery change should be done at a shop...

But.. I think that I would change it myself before I let some knucklehead at God knows where change it. At least I know what to expect now...

Great tutorial!!!


----------



## Jeff_C

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## paduncan

Thanks for the tutorial. Where did you get your watch tools from?


----------



## cb400bill

paduncan said:


> Where did you get your watch tools from?


I picked up the watch tools a few years ago from some seller on eBay. I don't remember who. The Torx driver I got for about $4 from Sears.


----------



## jrock

Nice tutorial! Thanks.

Question: does removing the battery reset the memory log to zero?


----------



## cb400bill

jrock said:


> Question: does removing the battery reset the memory log to zero?


As I rarely use that function, I just checked my watch. I still have elevation data stored back to June of 2009.


----------



## iirosi

Great job! :-!



How long did the battery last?

:thanks


----------



## cb400bill

iirosi said:


> How long did the battery last?


9 months, to the day.


----------



## dmc-01

The original battery in my All Black Elementum Terra finally died or so it seems.

(On a side note: The battery icon was not displayed. Instead, the elevation value went crazy, showing "----" and all sorts of numbers every few seconds. I rebooted it, and the behavior persisted. Next, I tried to shut it down again, and the backlight remained on. Also, the screen was blank, except when viewed at a sharp angle, I could see "ERR" displayed. After a few hours the light went out.)

I have a Suunto battery replacement kit.

Questions:

1.) I was wondering if there is any benefit to using dielectric grease on the O-ring.

2.) Can the existing O-ring be reused? Or, should it be replaced every time the battery is changed?
- I've had the watch for about a year and a half. It was purchased new. I've kept it clean. The most it has had to endure is my sweat which I always rinse off with water.

3.) What precautions should be taken to prevent condensation from forming inside later on?


----------



## Jeff_C

1. When I lube a gasket, this is the type of lube I use. The benefit is that it helps seal the watch and keeps the gasket supple.

2. Yes as long as its not pinched or deformed. 

3. Keep the case back off for a short time. Change the battery on a "dry" day. And make sure the gasket is sealed up.


----------



## dmc-01

Jeff,

Thanks for the reply. I've changed batteries on my Casios. This will be my first such operation on a Suunto, and I want to make sure I do it well.

I was considering bringing it to a jeweller, but there are none around me that carry Suunto. Plus I haven't found a watch place that I fully trust. For example, the one I had been using for some time scratched a brand new Casio when they adjusted the bracelet. I have since decided to take matters in my own hands.

Anyway. Thanks again.


----------



## dmc-01

Last week I finally got around to changing the battery on my Terra. The level of humidity is much lower in the winter and I wanted to make sure it didn't get condensation at a later date.

After changing the battery, all the functions appear to be OK, except the elevation reading still has the problem I mentioned seeing when the battery initially died.

From what I've seen so far, when the watch is not on my wrist, the elevation reading works fine:

View attachment 986863


However, after I've been wearing the watch for a few minutes, the elevation reading changes every second or so, and it sometimes stabilizes at "-------".

View attachment 986864


View attachment 986865


View attachment 986867


View attachment 986868


Anyone else experience this? Suggestions on how to fix it?

When I had the back open, I made sure the connector on the sensor ribbon was securely fastened to the port on the inside. I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## dmc-01

I sent my Terra to Suunto since I was unable to remedy the elevation display issue. 

I won't go into all the details, but within a week of sending it to them I now have a fully functional Terra.

This was the first time using Suunto Support. I came away fully satisfied with the result and how quickly their turnaround is.

Thank you Suunto!!!

So, to answer my original question from last fall; when the elevation value fluctuates every second or displays "-----", it does not indicate that the battery is in need of changing. It means the sensor needs to be replaced.


----------



## terra

I replaced a battery on my terra, thanks to your tutorial it was a breeze. Well done!


----------



## cb400bill

terra said:


> I replaced a battery on my terra, thanks to your tutorial it was a breeze. Well done!


Thanks. Glad to help.


----------



## xevious

Thanks for a terrific easy to follow tutorial. :-! Do you still own your watch? If so, what's your impression thus far having owned it for over 5 years? If not, why'd you get rid of it?


----------



## cb400bill

xevious said:


> Thanks for a terrific easy to follow tutorial. :-! Do you still own your watch? If so, what's your impression thus far having owned it for over 5 years? If not, why'd you get rid of it?


I do not own my Terra anymore. I sold it off about 3 months ago while trimming down my watch collection. It is a very good watch. Easy to read, excellent time keeper, first class materials.

Really is a top quality timepiece.


----------



## cepon3

Just a quick note on this topic. I don't mean to dig up a thread that was started 6 years ago but when you search Google for this topic this is just about the only info there is. What I didn't see mentioned here is the fact that you need to put your elementum in sleep mode after you put in the new battery prior to reinstalling the back cover. The sensor for water/air pressure is very sensitive and if you reapply the cover with the watch on the change in pressure inside the case will give you false readings. Just thought I would put that put there since I have seen elementum aquas like the one I have that think they are in water all the time because of the way the back cover was put on.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## I am Specilized

Hi, I have a Suunto Elementum aqua, I changed the battery, but since I changed the battery, the word DIVE appears on the watch screen when it should not appear ...
What can it be?


----------



## cb400bill

I am Specilized said:


> Hi, I have a Suunto Elementum aqua, I changed the battery, but since I changed the battery, the word DIVE appears on the watch screen when it should not appear ...
> What can it be?


I think that you may find your answer if you read the post above yours.


----------



## Raza

Many years later, this post helped me change my Elementum Terra battery. Thanks!


----------

